# is this really GERD?



## pablodog (Sep 10, 2002)

I have had IBS for 10 years. This summer, I started experiencing stomach pain that felt like something was pinching or poking into my stomach, right in the center of my abdomen, just under the bottom edge of my rib cage. My dr. dismissed it as GERD and put me on Protonix. It worked for a couple of months, but now, for no apparent reason, it isn't working anymore, and the pinching pain is back with a vengeance. I'm just wondering if anyone else out there has GERD with the sole symptom being this weird stomach pain I've described. I don't experience any heartburn or other discomfort in the esophagus. I have a hard time accepting this is GERD. (I had an upper GI after I started taking Protonix and my stomach and proximal small intestine are normal. Had a lower GI when I started with the IBS and it was normal, too.)


----------



## Julie55 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi, your symptoms sound exactly like mine did when I first got diagnosed with GERD. I also do not have any heartburn with mine which the doctor says is lucky. Anyhow, I also have a hiatal hernia which i think is more of what causes the pain you described, or maybe a combination of the two. They found the hiatal hernia during a barium swallow test a few years ago. hope you can feel better soon.


----------

